# Low-Carb Backlash ? Is the Low-Carb Cookie Crumbling?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The Low-Carb Diet has seen a tremendous upsurge in popularity, but are its days numbered? The answer and thereasons may surprise you. Low-Carb Diets, such as the Atkins Diet and the South Beach Diet, can be extremely effective for fat loss and weight control. You’ve no doubt known or heard of someone going on a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

